# Looking to buy all skyline gtr , any spec, mileage or condition considered



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

Currently buying all Skyline R32/33/34 GTRs. 

Will consider all cars, any mileage , spec or condition.

Fast smooth sale guaranteed. Same day collection possible.

Please PM me if you are thinking of selling your car.

Or

Call/text/whatsapp 07590106520


----------

